# Losing my baby weight diary... (includes my 'before' pic) Update pg 2 (new pic!)



## AngelofTroy

I'm 3 weeks into my weight loss, had to abandon the 30 day shred after pulling a muscle in my abs on day 6 :haha: and the snow and LO getting bronchiolitis put a stop to long walks for a bit! BUT.. through watching my calories using myfitnesspal I've lost half a stone already!! :happydance:

Here's me at the start of Jan, I'm going to take a picture once a month to keep me motivated.

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/fat_zpsc0a1c8a2.jpg 

I was 185.5lb on 6th January, ugh ugh ugh! 165lbs prepregnancy, so that's my first target, but if I'm honest even I felt big then as I've piled on the lbs a bit since moving in with OH 3 years ago. 

Oh and I'm 5ft8 and I'm 25 years old.


----------



## volley1980

Good luck! I'm on MFP too..you can add me if you'd like..same name...

I'm only weighing myself monthly, so not sure of my progress so far..but I feel amazing:)


----------



## volley1980

Actually I'm volleygirl1980 on MFP...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck on your weight loss! :)
I'm bevziibubble on MFP if you want more friends on there


----------



## Princess Lou

Hi!

Good luck.

I'm also on MFP (PrincessLou71186).

No pre-pregnancy weight but I'd to get to a good weight before pregnancy.
x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Whoop, 173.8lb this morning!! That's over 11lb lost in 4 weeks!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, great result! Well done! :)


----------



## topsy

You are doing great hun, taking photos is a fab idea, might steal it, although I am not brave enough to post them :)

xxx


----------



## MiniKiwi

Wow great start! Well done on such a fantastic loss!

I barely ever come into the dieting section, I stick mainly to the journals part - I should look in here more often!

It's such a great idea taking pictures, I'm so happy I have as I can't see the difference in the mirror but it's becoming quite obvious in pictures.

Good luck with your exercise, sorry you pulled a muscle dong the shred..I've found the shred to be great. Get back into it when you're feeling better!


----------



## Princess Lou

That's a fantastic result, keep up the great work!


----------



## mysteriouseye

doing well lovely :) this is mine so far :) https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/5053/21792710152122193880121.jpg
The pic is the day I went into labour xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Whoop!!! I've lost a stone! Here's my before pic next to the one I took this morning:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/Weight%20loss/85ef04dc-5d49-486d-b3c8-6b95060558ea_zps82698b76.jpghttps://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/Weight%20loss/1stonelighter_zps9737210d.jpg


----------



## MiniKiwi

Wow! That's a huge difference! Congrats :D How does it feel? All your hard work paying off!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yeah it feels great, thank you! xxx


----------



## MissCurly

That is amazing!

I need to get my ass into exercising, but i feel shattered even before i begin. How do you motivate yourself?


----------



## AngelofTroy

MissCurly said:


> That is amazing!
> 
> I need to get my ass into exercising, but i feel shattered even before i begin. How do you motivate yourself?

Me? I don't feel very motivated lol, I don't do any 'proper' exercise just walk places that I would've got a bus or train to in the past.


----------



## MamaHix1409

I love the idea of taking photos! You're doing really great. Well done. X


----------



## WishfulX1

Wow your doing fab! I managed to lose 7lbs in February but this first week in march I've fell off the wagon! :( I'm getting right back on it this week tho! 128lb pre preg and currently 142!


----------



## Mummy May

Well done you're doing fab! I started counting calories 3 days ago but sticking to 2000 a day as I only gave birth last week (and I was proper stuffing my face by the end of my pregnancy). I'm hoping to have lost a few pounds by my 6 week check before I can properly diet/exercise :) xx


----------

